# Insulating Cathedral Ceiling (area around skylight to be replaced)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless you go back and add your location it's not possible to make any good suggestions.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

Always forget something. Live in Wisconsin, so good insulation is crucial.

I would guess there is R-13 in there now, at most.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not even close to what's suggested in your area.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

What condition is the roof in? Reason I ask is one way is to insulate on top of the roof, but it would require removing all the shingles.
Look up SIP roofing panels.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have considered doing SIPs before I even realized what my ceiling was made of. There is no way this will get done until late spring, early summer 2013.

Could I use this in combination with fiberglass batts? I ask this because even if I do go with SIPs I could at least throw in new fiberglass right away since the ceilings will be coming to for drywall.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

2x4? Ouch.....

It it was me......(I know, easy to say on the internet)...but being very serious....I would sister 2x8's to those 2x4's. The sag will not get better. Since you already have it stripped....adding the 2x8's will be easy....not only will it fix the sag....but will give you over double the space for insulation.

My house was done with 2x4's on 24" OC....my addition is 2x8's.....I can't imangine anything less...

And remember....snow loads.....2x4 does not seem nearly enough.


----------

